# Jag at the Dog Show



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

We went to dog shows this weekend in the new Event Center at Purina Farms. The building is very nice, and we will be attending more dog shows there in the future.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he looks wonderful !! Nice gait!

That new building looks nice too!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

He's lookin' good :thumbup:


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Nice!


----------

